# Drop/GLycine Combat Sub/GMT "Soda" now out....



## OCRonin

I am told this just came out so I ordered one this evening...









Drop: Passions lead here


Join our community of passionate people to find and follow your interests. Discover innovative products, made possible by the collective wisdom of our users.




drop.com




[]&referer=JJBYFF&mode=guest_open&iterableCampaignId=1852855&iterableTemplateId=2548611&fbclid=IwAR2WOBZLnRoOrxyPJd4fvLxXF1Rxl5TrQq6

GLYCINE'S FIRST-EVER GMT COMBAT SUB
SPECS

Drop + Glycine
Movement: Glycine GL293 automatic movement
GMT hand
Beat rate: 28,800 bph
42-hour power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Bracelet: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Exhibition
Crown: Screw-down crown with stamped logo
Bezel: Aluminum
Date display
Unidirectional rotating bezel
Case diameter: 42 mm
Case thickness: 10.6 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug: 50 mm
Water resistance: 200 m (654 ft)


----------



## Thunder1

I like it!!..reminds me a lot of the Tudor GMT(color & treatment of the bezel)...be sure & post your impressions soon after receipt...


----------



## audio.bill

Also spotted this variation (not yet available though):

Drop + Glycine Combat Sub "Coffee" GMT Watch


----------



## Thunder1

audio.bill said:


> Also spotted this variation (not yet available though):
> 
> Drop + Glycine Combat Sub "Coffee" GMT Watch


I've the 3 hander version of this baby...so far, so good..


----------



## jkingrph

Maybe when the coffee model comes back out. I got the non GMT soda, nice watch but the clasp is not usual Glycine quality. Dont't care for the price on this GMT model.


----------



## config

Seriously thinking about getting one to substitute wearing my vintage 1675 Pepsi. I also own the Glycine Combat Soda model but hope and wish they improved the bracelet/clasp quality.


----------



## johnny_b2

Has anyone already real pics of the GMT version? I’m also thinking of buying one... the price is holding me off for now...


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin

config said:


> Seriously thinking about getting one to substitute wearing my vintage 1675 Pepsi. I also own the Glycine Combat Soda model but hope and wish they improved the bracelet/clasp quality.


I dont really wear any of my Rolex vintage GMT's anymore. They are all full set vintage watches in excellent condition and have appreciated beyond daily wear AFAIC. Currently the daily wear rotation is a vintage two tone 14k/SS 1601 Datejust and a Omega 2254.50 as the heavy duty beater watch but it too is becoming too rare/valuble to beat up... hence the Glycine Combat Sub. We will see...



johnny_b2 said:


> Has anyone already real pics of the GMT version? I'm also thinking of buying one... the price is holding me off for now...
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Mine is inbound and due on Wednesday of this week. Ill post pics here when its in. I have never owned a clear back watch...not sure how I will like that.


----------



## config

OCRonin said:


> I dont really wear any of my Rolex vintage GMT's anymore. They are all full set vintage watches in excellent condition and have appreciated beyond daily wear AFAIC. Currently the daily wear rotation is a vintage two tone 14k/SS 1601 Datejust and a Omega 2254.50 as the heavy duty beater watch but it too is becoming too rare/valuble to beat up... hence the Glycine Combat Sub. We will see...
> 
> Mine is inbound and due on Wednesday of this week. Ill post pics here when its in. I have never owned a clear back watch...not sure how I will like that.


I feel the same way. Same exact reason I rarely wear mine. I used to not think twice about wearing it but after I had it serviced, my independent (Rolex trained) watch-maker told me how those have soared in value in recent years. I've seen faded 1675 fuscia colored aluminum bezels (just like mine is) sell for >$3K - crazy! I've been on the waiting list for the new 126710BLRO for over 2 years now at my local AD, still no call and I doubt I'll ever get one. I think now, it's just a status symbol.

I'm looking forward to seeing your pics and reading your review. The reason I haven't pulled the trigger yet is I think they're using the same clasp of the regular Combat Sub Soda which I was disappointed on. I'm looking to purchase an older Combat Sub just so I could swap it out for the better quality bracelet/clasp.


----------



## OCRonin

config said:


> Seriously thinking about getting one to substitute wearing my vintage 1675 Pepsi. I also own the Glycine Combat Soda model but hope and wish they improved the bracelet/clasp quality.





config said:


> I feel the same way. Same exact reason I rarely wear mine. I used to not think twice about wearing it but after I had it serviced, my independent (Rolex trained) watch-maker told me how those have soared in value in recent years. I've seen faded 1675 fuscia colored aluminum bezels (just like mine is) sell for >$3K - crazy! I've been on the waiting list for the new 126710BLRO for over 2 years now at my local AD, still no call and I doubt I'll ever get one. I think now, it's just a status symbol.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your pics and reading your review. *The reason I haven't pulled the trigger yet is I think they're using the same clasp of the regular Combat Sub Soda which I was disappointed on.* I'm looking to purchase an older Combat Sub just so I could swap it out for the better quality bracelet/clasp.


How "disappointed" can you be with a now under USD$300 swiss watch with an automatic movement and the features of the Combat Sub? Expecting Rolex/omega design and construction at a Glycine price is UNREASONABLE to the max! I am saying that as someone with $150k pus in watches, many of them Rolex. It is interesting that i suspect many of the people "disappointed" with one thing or another on a budget watch are looking for things they can't or won't pay for...and somehow feel entitled to...


----------



## dan360

Ya know, I love me some Glycine and love me some GMT complication. BUT. big BUT...

...one of the redeeming features (to me, all opinion on the webz) of the Combat 'Sub' was how it didn't look like a Rolex Sub. Lately, these Drop special editions with their 'soda' bezels just scream copycat, and I don't like that.

Plus, the new bracelets are not the usual quality especially at the clasp, and Drop has let me down 2x in a row with other items I've had to return. At the moment, unfortunately, this watch does nothing for me. Sadly, because it was something that was looking desirable.


----------



## johnny_b2

275 USD for the standard Sub soda version regarding to 399 USD for the coffee and 629 USD for the GMT version on drop. WTF? Why is the coffee version So much more than the soda one? Can anyone explain, cause I really don’t understand what drop is doing there (I HATE the cyclopse on the soda version. Without it, I would probably buy one)...


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## config

OCRonin said:


> How "disappointed" can you be with a now under USD$300 swiss watch with an automatic movement and the features of the Combat Sub? Expecting Rolex/omega design and construction at a Glycine price is UNREASONABLE to the max! I am saying that as someone with $150k pus in watches, many of them Rolex. It is interesting that i suspect many of the people "disappointed" with one thing or another on a budget watch are looking for things they can't or won't pay for...and somehow feel entitled to...


Are you saying people are not entitled to be disappointed? You obviously were with Scurfa. Disappointing Scurfa experience...
I was simply expecting a better clasp (a usual Glycine-quality clasp). I love my Combat Sub (Diet-Pepsi) Soda and am still looking forward to your Soda GMT review.


----------



## OCRonin

config said:


> Are you saying people are not entitled to be disappointed? You obviously were with Scurfa. Disappointing Scurfa experience...
> I was simply expecting a better clasp (a usual Glycine-quality clasp). I love my Combat Sub (Diet-Pepsi) Soda and am still looking forward to your Soda GMT review.


I own several Scurfa's that continue to perform as intended. Just disappointed with one and the logistical difficulty in dealing with a manufacturer across the Atlantic. I also ordered a Drop Combat Sub Soda and once I get it I will compare it with the GMT and keep the one I like better and yes you are right, you are entitled to be disappointed, particularly if there has been a degradation in design or quality.


----------



## OCRonin

dan360 said:


> and Drop has let me down 2x in a row with other items I've had to return.


How difficult was it to return something to Drop? I didnt notice any easy to click tab for returning something.


----------



## dan360

OCRonin said:


> How difficult was it to return something to Drop? I didnt notice any easy to click tab for returning something.


Pain in the butt; difficult to get ahold of a person, argumentative, wanted to charge a fee, wanted me to take up "dead on arrival' items with the manufacturer. I purchased with American Express so once I turned them loose on Drop, it became miraculously easy peasy. I'll never shop with them again.


----------



## jkingrph

I had a couple of different watches purchased from Drop a couple of years apart that failed. No problems in getting return authorized. Apparently there were special "drop" models so no replacements available, so got refund. Drop paid return postage.


----------



## config

johnny_b2 said:


> 275 USD for the standard Sub soda version regarding to 399 USD for the coffee and 629 USD for the GMT version on drop. WTF? Why is the coffee version So much more than the soda one? Can anyone explain, cause I really don't understand what drop is doing there (I HATE the cyclopse on the soda version. Without it, I would probably buy one)...
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Don't quite get the pricing strategy either on the GMT especially selling it simultaneously alongside the Combat Sub version and dropping the price substantially. The cyclops magnifier is not a deal breaker for me but personally I would prefer to do without it (with it, it's trying to look like a Rolex). I'm holding off on getting the Soda GMT since I'm betting Drop will reduce the price within a year considering these aren't flying off their shelves right now.


----------



## johnny_b2

config said:


> Don't quite get the pricing strategy either on the GMT especially selling it simultaneously alongside the Combat Sub version and dropping the price substantially. The cyclops magnifier is not a deal breaker for me but personally I would prefer to do without it (with it, it's trying to look like a Rolex). I'm holding off on getting the Soda GMT since I'm betting Drop will reduce the price within a year considering these aren't flying off their shelves right now.


Same here. I would love to get the sub soda GMT but 630 USD before taxes (shipping to EU - customs etc is 25% of the price) is quite a deal breaker for me. 
Weren't the Airman GMT version on drop for around 520 USD? I don't get these prices at Drop lately:/

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasArc

I've got both "Soda" and "Coffee" divers. The diver aspect of them is a little lacking. The bezel looks like a GMT bezel. I'd prefer an actual GMT but the price. Whew.


----------



## jkingrph

I wanted a coffee GMT, but at that price will pass. Not worth it. I got the non GMT pepsi, and honestly the clasp is not up to standard GLycine quality, it's rather thin and tinny.


----------



## OCRonin

I received the Drop-Glycine Soda Combat Sub GMT...then I received a Drop Glycine Combat Sub Soda...I compared the two and sent the GMT back. Choosing between the $275 Drop-Glycine Combat Sub Soda and the $629 Drop-Glycine Combat Sub Soda GMT was not hard at all. The GMT was sent back today, as it was no where near $375 better.


----------



## OCRonin

Drop Glycine Combat Sub GMT Soda is now sold out as well..


----------



## johnny_b2

Both are. I find it disappointing that they are not writing how much there is left. Looks like marketing to me, but still... and then the difference in price between the standard sub soda and the standard sub coffee. I mean: why? 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin

johnny_b2 said:


> Both are. I find it disappointing that they are not writing how much there is left. Looks like marketing to me, but still... and then the difference in price between the standard sub soda and the standard sub coffee. I mean: why?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


If you snooze, you lose...

The situation is simple supply and demand capitalism. I think the way Drop works is that the more "requests" a product registers the higher its pricing. I don't have a problem with it... its their product/property they have a right to 1) price it anyway they want and 2) they have a right to make as much money as they can. That is how they stay in business to continue bringing desirable products to market.

Publishing inventory would defeat Drops exclusivity pricing scheme. If there was a big inventory, that would suppress buyers who want the product but would wait foe the typical Drop price reductions.

What I found interesting was that total units sold never seems to be a "round number" that you think one would place order in... ie 500 units, 250 units etc...


----------



## Gubro

OCRonin said:


> If you snooze, you lose...
> 
> The situation is simple supply and demand capitalism. I think the way Drop works is that the more "requests" a product registers the higher its pricing. I don't have a problem with it... its their product/property they have a right to 1) price it anyway they want and 2) they have a right to make as much money as they can. That is how they stay in business to continue bringing desirable products to market.
> 
> Publishing inventory would defeat Drops exclusivity pricing scheme. If there was a big inventory, that would suppress buyers who want the product but would wait foe the typical Drop price reductions.
> 
> What I found interesting was that total units sold never seems to be a "round number" that you think one would place order in... ie 500 units, 250 units etc...


I think they hold back some of the stock for warranty purposes. Like the last sub soda they sold 473, I think they had 500 but held back the 17 to have warranty stock. I might be completely wrong though, I'm not sure about their warranty procedures.


----------



## jkingrph

Gubro said:


> I think they hold back some of the stock for warranty purposes. Like the last sub soda they sold 473, I think they had 500 but held back the 17 to have warranty stock. I might be completely wrong though, I'm not sure about their warranty procedures.


I rather doubt that. I ordered two watches at different times, and both were defective. They could not replace as they had no stock.


----------



## Gubro

*posted twice by accident


----------



## Gubro

jkingrph said:


> I rather doubt that. I ordered two watches at different times, and both were defective. They could not replace as they had no stock.


Oh well, I was wrong then. No idea why not full 500. I just thought they were doing like other stockists who do their own replacement with the defective units.
On the other hand that's encouraging if Glycine themselves do the warranty and servicing stuff. I just have to find out where is their service centre in the UK if they have any.


----------



## PartyBees

OCRonin said:


> I received the Drop-Glycine Soda Combat Sub GMT...then I received a Drop Glycine Combat Sub Soda...I compared the two and sent the GMT back. Choosing between the $275 Drop-Glycine Combat Sub Soda and the $629 Drop-Glycine Combat Sub Soda GMT was not hard at all. The GMT was sent back today, as it was no where near $375 better.


In the market for a Combat Sub GMT. Could you answer a few questions if you have the time?

1) Price aside, how did it compare to the three hand version?
2) What issues did you have with the GMT watch? 
3) Is the clasp that bad?
4) What price would you say would be fair for the watch?


----------



## KOB.

I am genuinely curious, why does every other watchmaker call the blue and red bezel 'Pepsi' and Glycine call it 'Soda' and the black and red bezel 'Coke' and Glycine call it 'Coffee'?


----------



## thedonn007

KOB. said:


> I am genuinely curious, why does every other watchmaker call the blue and red bezel 'Pepsi' and Glycine call it 'Soda' and the black and red bezel 'Coke' and Glycine call it 'Coffee'?


That is a good question. If they wanted to stay generic, seems like the could have just called one red/blue, and the other red/black.


----------



## nanook12

I’d buy the coffee sub for 299 or the coffee gmt for 399. I’d prefer the GMT (because then at least the bezel colors make sense) but not if it costs $230 more.

At 399 and 629, I am just not interested. But I’ve been watching hoping they “drop” the prices.


----------



## OCRonin

PartyBees said:


> In the market for a Combat Sub GMT. Could you answer a few questions if you have the time?
> 
> 1) Price aside, how did it compare to the three hand version?
> 2) What issues did you have with the GMT watch?
> 3) Is the clasp that bad?
> 4) What price would you say would be fair for the watch?


Responses below;

1) I collect vintage Rolex GMT's and decided that a) I didn't need another GMT watch and b) I wanted the Glycine to be a quality swiss beater watch to wear when I don't want to expose my Rolex and Omega's to potential abuse and I found the Combat "Soda" met that requirement. c) I didn't think that for the higher price, GMT Soda ($629) wasn't significantly better than the Combat Soda ($275).
2) No issues with a GMT watch. As stated above , I love the vintage (1675/16750) Rolex GMT's. I suppose if I needed a GMT function in a beater watch I would have kept the GMT Soda. I will also say that I am not a fan of clear case backs and had never owned one before...no reason, I just don't like them. 
3) I don't have any issues with the clasp. It seems sturdy enough and the bracelet itself seems excellent. Anyone who has issues with sheet metal watch clasps isn't wearing $20k plus vintage Rolex GMT's ;-)
4) I would have kept the GMT soda if it had been no more than $125 over the cost of the Combat Soda.

Hope that helps. Both are fine mid range swiss watches IMHO and a great value. FWIW, I also have a Glycine blue Bronze Combat Sub and it is the most accurate of my three Glycine's and my favorite.


----------



## K42

KOB. said:


> I am genuinely curious, why does every other watchmaker call the blue and red bezel 'Pepsi' and Glycine call it 'Soda' and the black and red bezel 'Coke' and Glycine call it 'Coffee'?


I'm going to guess that Glycine wanted to play it safe by avoiding the use of another brand name, regardless of how other watchmakers use it. Why use someone else's trade mark name if another description will work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys

What was the price on this? It's sold out now and I can no longer see the price.

EDIT: Never mind, I see above that the price was $275 for the normal soda and $629 for the GMT soda. Was the GMT coffee the same?


----------



## nanook12

Yeah gmt coffee was the same. The regular coffee was 399 for some reason. 

I was just waiting for the regular coffee to drop to 275 like soda, and I would have ordered one. Oh well. 

I’d be more interested in the GMT versions if they weren’t so much more expensive. Also really wish the non gmt versions had the red part of the bezel corresponding to dive time rather than split 50/50 like a gmt. Doesn’t make a lot of sense.


----------



## Thunder1

nanook12 said:


> Yeah gmt coffee was the same. The regular coffee was 399 for some reason.
> 
> I was just waiting for the regular coffee to drop to 275 like soda, and I would have ordered one. Oh well.
> 
> I'd be more interested in the GMT versions if they weren't so much more expensive. Also really wish the non gmt versions had the red part of the bezel corresponding to dive time rather than split 50/50 like a gmt. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


Here's a pic of the 'coffee' version out in the wild, if you're still interested..


----------



## audio.bill

Currently available sale pricing with 11% discount code MADNESS at Ashford:

Glycine GL0302 Coffee 3-hand retail $1,530 for $355.99 after coupon
Glycine GL0300 Coffee GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon
Glycine GL0301 Soda GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon


----------



## CydeWeys

audio.bill said:


> Currently available sale pricing with 11% discount code MADNESS at Ashford:
> 
> Glycine GL0302 Coffee 3-hand retail $1,530 for $355.99 after coupon
> Glycine GL0300 Coffee GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon
> Glycine GL0301 Soda GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon


Lol, those prices aren't bad but those "retail" amounts are a joke. This is Invicta at work.


----------



## audio.bill

CydeWeys said:


> Lol, those prices aren't bad but those "retail" amounts are a joke. This is Invicta at work.


Agreed of course about the retail prices, only showed them for reference purposes.


----------



## config

audio.bill said:


> Currently available sale pricing with 11% discount code MADNESS at Ashford:
> 
> Glycine GL0302 Coffee 3-hand retail $1,530 for $355.99 after coupon
> Glycine GL0300 Coffee GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon
> Glycine GL0301 Soda GMT retail $2,495 for $533.99 after coupon


Those GMT prices are better then the ones Drop offered.


----------



## CydeWeys

Do people have these in hand yet? If so, how're you liking them? I'm considering the Soda GMT; it seems like good value for money, and a nicely thin watch for what you're getting.


----------



## audio.bill

config said:


> Those GMT prices are better then the ones Drop offered.


About $100 lower than Drop, that's why I shared them here.


----------



## DesertDog

CydeWeys said:


> Do people have these in hand yet? If so, how're you liking them? I'm considering the Soda GMT; it seems like good value for money, and a nicely thin watch for what you're getting.


I keep hoping someone gets one from Ashford and shares their thoughts. I like the the bezel is somewhat unique for a Pepsi GMT. Other than the obvious color choice, the font and hour markers are different than every other homage. I wish Glycine would have made a more distinct dial (preferably in blue) and different hand choice to differentiate further from the copying homage look to more of a unique homage look. But as someone who has always admired vintage Pepsi GMT Masters, without an interest in actually getting one, I'm certainly tempted by this offering, especially at the Ashford pricing as I thought Drop was just a bit too much.


----------



## thedonn007

So, it looks like these will be the last glycine combat subs offered on Drop.


----------



## johnny_b2

Eeeh, too late for me. All gone. Someone wants to sell his Soda or Coffee version? 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

johnny_b2 said:


> Eeeh, too late for me. All gone. Someone wants to sell his Soda or Coffee version?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Ashford still shows the Soda GMT in stock but only two left and their price is up to $995 ($885.55 after MADNESS 11% off coupon.) If you contact their customer service they might still honor their recent sale price of $599.99 which after the coupon came to $533.99.


----------



## DesertDog

The price dropped back to $599 on the GMT Soda at Ashford, so I pulled the trigger (with an additional 11% off coupon). Lots of positive comments about the coffee version on the Glycine Facebook group.


----------



## johnny_b2

Yeah, I asked them for a possibility to change the price back to 599 and got a negative feedback. 4 days later the price dropped back to 599. Cool for those guys, who where there to pick it up. 
I find it just rude by Ashford. They lost a long year customer here...
So, still interested in the GMT version 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## nanook12

DesertDog said:


> The price dropped back to $599 on the GMT Soda at Ashford, so I pulled the trigger (with an additional 11% off coupon). Lots of positive comments about the coffee version on the Glycine Facebook group.


You probably got the last one. Nice

If I had seen it go back down to 599 I would have done the same thing


----------



## DesertDog

i realize this is a lower-priced watch, but the bracelet and clasp is indeed hot garbage. My previous Combat Sub had a way better bracelet and many cheaper watches come with way better bracelets. Thinking of flipping the watch after getting it for this reason unless I can find a better bracelet alternative.


----------



## OCRonin

DesertDog said:


> i realize this is a lower-priced watch, but the bracelet and clasp is indeed hot garbage. My previous Combat Sub had a way better bracelet and many cheaper watches come with way better bracelets. Thinking of flipping the watch after getting it for this reason unless I can find a better bracelet alternative.


LMAO...Hot garbage? Compared to what? I own a lot of Rolex and Omega's and the WIS expectations on "bracelet quality" in a sub $500 watch never cease to amaze me. I personally think the band on my $270 Soda Sub compares very favorably to my Rolex and Omega SS bands. The clasp is a bit clunky BUT ITS A $300 watch... LAMO.


----------



## DesertDog

OCRonin said:


> LMAO...Hot garbage? Compared to what? I own a lot of Rolex and Omega's and the WIS expectations on "bracelet quality" in a sub $500 watch never cease to amaze me. I personally think the band on my $270 Soda Sub compares very favorably to my Rolex and Omega SS bands. The clasp is a bit clunky BUT ITS A $300 watch... LAMO.


Actually, the GMT version I'm talking about is a $629 watch. I own three Omega watches, a Hamilton, a previous Glycine Combat Sub, multiple Seikos, a Casio, a Citizen, a Steinhart, many of which share the same $500-$700 price point as the Combat GMT Soda/Coffee. All of them have superior braclets and clasps. In particular, the Glycine Combat Sub I had (blue and orange) had a much better bracelet than this one. Hell, I once had an Alpha homage with a better bracelet and clasp. On a $300 watch, it would be ok. On a $600 watch, it feels like cheap garbage.

In any case, I got a proper Glycine Combat Sub bracelet off the WUS sales forum and I'm much happier.


----------



## CydeWeys

thedonn007 said:


> So, it looks like these will be the last glycine combat subs offered on Drop.


How do you know? Is Glycine not making these anymore?


----------



## HeadRusch1

Drop no longer sells watches, knives, etc.....but in terms of general availability, Glycine doesn't seem to be producing anything right now besides those 43mm bronze cased Combat watches with the bronze/gold numerals and hands, they kinda look like Wrist Skittles  But in terms of Combat Subs, Combat 6's in the older style.....the only thing I can find seems to be new/old stock, nothing is consistently available. My guess is Covid impacted them and they shut down a lot of their manufacturing. If you want an Airman now, of any variety, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## CydeWeys

HeadRusch1 said:


> Drop no longer sells watches, knives, etc.....but in terms of general availability, Glycine doesn't seem to be producing anything right now besides those 43mm bronze cased Combat watches with the bronze/gold numerals and hands, they kinda look like Wrist Skittles  But in terms of Combat Subs, Combat 6's in the older style.....the only thing I can find seems to be new/old stock, nothing is consistently available. My guess is Covid impacted them and they shut down a lot of their manufacturing. If you want an Airman now, of any variety, you're pretty much out of luck.


Geez, Drop no longer sells watches, knives, and such? Wtf? I could've sworn they were doing so well with it?

Also Glycine is no longer making the Airman again? Double wtf. Absolute craziness going on here.


----------



## MrDisco99

CydeWeys said:


> Geez, Drop no longer sells watches, knives, and such? Wtf? I could've sworn they were doing so well with it?
> 
> Also Glycine is no longer making the Airman again? Double wtf. Absolute craziness going on here.


I'm thinking they just shut down production for 2020. Hopefully they'll be back at it this year.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

CydeWeys said:


> Geez, Drop no longer sells watches, knives, and such? Wtf? I could've sworn they were doing so well with it?
> 
> Also Glycine is no longer making the Airman again? Double wtf. Absolute craziness going on here.


When I noticed they stopped I was shocked as well. Seemed like a decent site to basically take part in group orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

